# Widdershins



## Banjo (27 Dec 2016)

Takes a bit of practice .This skill will be needed for the Poor Student this year.


----------



## PpPete (30 Dec 2016)

Thought for a minute he'd nicked my wife's old BSA.
Looks to be similar vintage (1940's ?) but hers* has cable brakes F&R whereas that look like rod at front and now't but fixed wheel at back?

* inherited from maiden aunt who had it issued to her with her job as a District Nurse.


----------

